# The Journey (Day And Night) Collab



## GrahamPhisher (Feb 8, 2013)

A collab with a member in my design group on Facebook, Elliott Gillingham.

















View my last large piece @
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/creative-corner/316436-keep-calm-carry-digital-art-wp.html


----------

